# food sensitivity tests



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I went and got tested for food sensitivities and came back with a lot o them and wheat was sevevre. After I stopped eat those foods within 10 days my joint quit hurting and my mind fog went away. I am now 11 1/2 weeks into it and I have lost 29 lb with the help of working out. They have a fancy machine at the nutrionist to measure body composition and 28 lbs of that lost has been fat and only 1 lost of muscle.

It was not cheap to do this test but if I can heal myself it should payoff in the long run.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

my buddy is also gluten intolerant - as soon as he stopped eating it, he lost something like 40 pounds - didn't even exercise.

gluten allergy symptoms 

weight loss may occur a little for those w/o an allergy, but not nearly as much. In fact, people without an intolerance can develop a sensitivity if they cut it from their diet, then go back on it.


----------

